# Format a DVD as a CD?



## FiveSpeed (Jan 10, 2004)

I have a bunch of blank DVD+R but my kids burn lots of music CDs. Is it possible to format a blank DVD+R as a CD?

assume the obvious like the drive is a DVD burner etc


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No. The physical media is different even though it may look the same to the naked eye.


----------



## FiveSpeed (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks. I was really hoping it was nothing more than DVD's using the same material but with a difference low level format, which one would hope could be reformatted.... I have searched several hours trying to learn what differences there are between the layers of DVD and CDs - don't know the terminology to describe the "layers." Thanks again.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You can burn Mp3 files to a DVD and many DVD players will play them, but you can't use them on a CD player.


----------

